# Boone, NC - #822 stray YM



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11747383

Watauga Co AS, Young male stray, available 8/25








[/img]


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Pet ID: 6629 








this guy was found as a stray 8-22 so if you know anyone who lost this dog, please let them know. He'll be up for adoption in 72 hours. he is very friendly, gentle and loved his walk. Volunteers desperately needed to help walk these dogs. Wautauga Animal Control employees are very busy with their duties and they aren’t responsible for walking dogs. So, the dogs are inside in their cages all the time. They would love to go out with you, play, walk, just feel some fresh air and sunshine. Bring an extension leash so they can run a bit…you’ll feel good and get some exercise, too. It’s a very rewarding activity and you get to check out any potential pets you may want to adopt or foster. Best to come Mon. thru Fri. 9-11 and 1-4. Animal Control is accessed thru the road to the main dump on 421 (behind the Nissan dealership). Drive back the dump road and you’ll start to see the signs to the small remote building that is Animal Control. There’s a nice open field to walk the dogs, they’ll show you the way! 

Watauga County Animal Care & Control
Boone, NC
828-262-1672 
[email protected] 

Shelter Hours
Monday - Friday 8am - 4 pm
closed for lunch 11:30 am - 12:30 pm
Adoption Fees & Procedures
The adoption fee is $57 for either a cat or a dog. The adoption fee includes the first set of shots for the animal, except rabies, and the cost of spay/neuter. 

The adopter must have their adopted pet spayed or neutered within 30 days after adoption.

Adopters must come to the shelter to adopt an animal. At this time, we are unable to ship or transport animals to adopters. 

DID YOU SEE HIS VIDEO ON PETFINDER? 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11747383#


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

His video shows what a sweetheart he truly is! Beautiful.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Bump for this cutie.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

I am absolutely in love with this guy. He is so gorgeous, wish he was closer to me, I would take him in a heartbeat.


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

I am sorry, I have said it once and I will say it again, he is so beautiful. I can't stop looking at him.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

Can't stop looking at him.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Savage (Jul 13, 2008)

My last dog was from Boone, he was a german shepherd/husky mix that looked a lot like this dog. he was the sweetest dog I have ever had. i hope someone can give this guy a chance . he is adorable. its too bad he isnt in the watauga humane society instead, because they are not a kill shelter and SO many dogs get adopted from them quickly.


----------



## Hilary (Apr 12, 2005)

bump


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

this guy has a wonderful video. Brightstar???







[/img]


> Originally Posted By: dogsaverwww.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11747383
> 
> Watauga Co AS, Young male stray, available 8/25


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Mom2SamCan't stop looking at him.



I know!!! I can't stop looking at him either. He is absolutely gorgeous and his video does a great job of capturing his personality. Paws crossed that help is on the way.


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

check out the video. this guy is wonderful. Brightstar???







[/img]


> Originally Posted By: dogsaverwww.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11747383
> 
> Watauga Co AS, Young male stray, available 8/25


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

BUMP check out the video. this guy is wonderful. Brightstar???







[/img]


> Originally Posted By: dogsaverwww.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11747383
> 
> Watauga Co AS, Young male stray, available 8/25


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

this guy is wonderful. check out the video. 







[/img]


> Originally Posted By: dogsaverwww.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11747383
> 
> Watauga Co AS, Young male stray, available 8/25


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

ACK. his listing was gone. does anyone know what happened to him?


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

OH NO, I hope that isn't a bad thing. I hope the didn't get put sleep, he is so gorgeous.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Just spoke with shelter; he was transferred to the HS and got adopted!


----------

